# Suzuki Acrylic Enclosures



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 9, 2014)

This thread is just to show some of the designs I've done using acrylic enclosures, they all look quite similar in their own way but I do enjoy creating them 

None of them look as good as they used to due to the Ts doing some furnishing =P

A.geniculata







A.avicularia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 9, 2014)

A.versicolor juvie







B.smithi juvie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 9, 2014)

B.vagans







C.guangxiensis

Very proficient webber this one :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 9, 2014)

G.rosea

My rosea has been in this enclosure for two years, hence the mess 







H.lividum

My lividum doesn't live in here anymore, I found that acrylic enclosures such as these don't work too well with terrestrial species, the weight 
of the substrate warps the walls over time. It's unfortunate because she dug right to the side and I could see her very clearly




Assorted slings

These are good to move terrestrial slings to when they are too big for deli cups

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 9, 2014)

M.robustum

This enclosure doesn't have as much substrate as my other fossorial species because my robustum is just a juvie, therefor the acrylic does
not warp. You can see from the second pic that she has dug parallel to the floor so I can see from underneath







P.irminia

My irminia has lived in this enclosure ever since he was a 1" sling, he's mature now. The last pic shows him in the log when I first got him, now
he spends most of his time behind it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 10, 2014)

P.metallica sling

I have two set ups for my metallicas that are nearly identical. These enclosures are of slightly different
design to the rest







P.murinus

I keep my female murinus in here, the enclosure does seem quite large for her, but I did this with the 
intention of never needing to rehouse her again, relieves stress from the T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 10, 2014)

P.regalis

The enclosure for my regalis has a slightly different design to the others also, using acrylic allows me to have a great view of her
all the time. If you're wondering what that red stick is in the third picture it's a paint brush she stole from me about a year ago :biggrin:










S.calceatum

I'm very lucky that my calceatum likes to hang around outside so I get to see her fantastic markings. She moulted about a week ago, hence
why she's not out in these photos







I love using acrylic because it's very transparent and very thin, you can always see your T and what they're up to and the enclosures are very
light so can be moved easily. Also if you have any spare all you need to do is take them apart so they are easily stored also. I still have other Ts
that I don't use acrylic for (mainly fossorial baboons and haplos) Hope you enjoyed =)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

Zuk,

Thank you very much for posting these. I like the short square size they make. Man, if I lived over there, I'd have all of mine outfitted like yours, those containers are so inexpensive. I may just order one or 2. I do like that they are perfect for shipping/storage when a person moves. No one has that here to my knowledge, MAYBE one company, would need to check.

It's good to read that your Suntiger was kept in that adult sized container since 1". Never had problems finding food?

Is the machining for the holes nice and "crisp", as in no plastic bits hanging around when you unpack it. Seems to be made pretty well from what I can see. These pics are really helpful.

What sub are you using for the Genic? Is it straight coco fiber? It looks more compact, less fibrous than coco fiber.

Nice T homes Zuk !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 10, 2014)

Brilliant T's/enclosures thanks for sharing them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Apr 10, 2014)

Love these enclosures. Well done! I really need to look for a way to get affordable acrylic containers here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice enclosures, some of which I saw in that other thread. I particularly like the look of that A. geniculate enclosure. Very "tropical forest floor" looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 10, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Zuk,
> 
> Thank you very much for posting these. I like the short square size they make. Man, if I lived over there, I'd have all of mine outfitted like yours, those containers are so inexpensive. I may just order one or 2. I do like that they are perfect for shipping/storage when a person moves. No one has that here to my knowledge, MAYBE one company, would need to check.
> 
> ...


Thanks Viper! No he never had a problem really, he set up shop inside that log pretty quick and hung around the entrance so I just dropped it nearby in most cases, however crickets love to roam so it would always eventually wander to him in the end. 

The machining is nice, the holes are always perfectly formed. Occasionally I have an issue with one piece not quite fitting into the other but either a bit of brute force or a nail and lighter usually fixes that up nicely. 

It's coco fiber with a layer of peat moss on the top, helps to hold in the moisture better. Sometimes I pull out all the fibers when I use coco fiber because it makes it look better =D It's all compacted down so that she can burrow if she wants to (and she did in the end)

Once again thanks!

---------- Post added 04-11-2014 at 07:48 AM ----------




MarkmD said:


> Brilliant T's/enclosures thanks for sharing them


Thanks Mark, any time ae =)

---------- Post added 04-11-2014 at 07:49 AM ----------




netr said:


> Love these enclosures. Well done! I really need to look for a way to get affordable acrylic containers here.


Thank you! Yes I'm curious why other countries don't seem to have them so easily accessible, I sure hope you guys find them

---------- Post added 04-11-2014 at 07:52 AM ----------




vespers said:


> Nice enclosures, some of which I saw in that other thread. I particularly like the look of that A. geniculate enclosure. Very "tropical forest floor" looking.


Thanks vespers, I really like the look of yours also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Thanks Viper! No he never had a problem really, he set up shop inside that log pretty quick and hung around the entrance so I just dropped it nearby in most cases, however crickets love to roam so it would always eventually wander to him in the end.
> 
> The machining is nice, the holes are always perfectly formed. Occasionally I have an issue with one piece not quite fitting into the other but either a bit of brute force or a nail and lighter usually fixes that up nicely.
> 
> ...




Thanks man..I'll order from them at some point. Including shipping, it's totally worth it.

---------- Post added 04-10-2014 at 05:16 PM ----------




SuzukiSwift said:


> Thank you! Yes I'm curious why other countries don't seem to have them so easily accessible


For the USA, one reason is cost of labor, the general cost of living in the USA is higher than China, ie higher salaries, esp labor costs being so low in China and that part of the world! The part that interests me from another post is that Asian site where Ts are sold on China's version of Amazon.com at particularly low prices (not including the regional species).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 12, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Thanks man..I'll order from them at some point. Including shipping, it's totally worth it.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-10-2014 at 05:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Yeah for sure! You may wana even consider ordering in bulk and then selling them to other keepers that are interested =)

That is true yes. The site is called Taobao (ao is pronounced "ow") 淘宝. You can get literally anything on the site, including crocodiles, houses, cars, even animal organs lol But the Ts on there are quite cheap, P.metallica slings for the equivalent of just under $50 american for starters, and of course many of the Asian OWs are a lot cheaper here, you can get fully grown hainanums, schmidtis, and and nearly every chilobrachys mature females for only about $20 US, however some of the NW species are a bit expensive, but slings are good prices


----------

